# New 55 gallon african cichlids tank - decor suggestions?



## cdrake261

I'm working on setting up a 55 gal that currently working it's way through it's nitrogen cycle. At the moment, I have a rainbow shark that be going into the tank and I plan on getting some african cichlids(not sure which ones just yet), so I know having enough "safe" location for each fish is critical for happy fishes. I have pool filter sand for subtrate, and just painted the background black which is why the water looks cloudy...may also be the nitrogen cycle.


----------



## cdrake261

I also want to add, I plan on removing the bubbler after the cycle is complete as I find it distracting. I'm wanting to setup a canister filter and ditch the HOB filter, and considering a small sump tank.


----------



## shelbynjakesdad

It really depends on what kinds of Africans you decide to stock... they have different needs. Haps/Peacocks like open water with sparse rockwork, Mbuna like a tank filled with rocks, Tangs like shell piles, rock piles, or combinations of those depending on which ones you choose. You need to decide what you are stocking and then decorate. Also, a rainbow shark could work, but might not be the best fit for Africans.


----------



## cdrake261

shelbynjakesdad said:


> It really depends on what kinds of Africans you decide to stock... they have different needs. Haps/Peacocks like open water with sparse rockwork, Mbuna like a tank filled with rocks, Tangs like shell piles, rock piles, or combinations of those depending on which ones you choose. You need to decide what you are stocking and then decorate. Also, a rainbow shark could work, but might not be the best fit for Africans.


Excellent point...I guess I'm having a difficult time figuring out what I want to stock my tank with.


----------



## oetheous

What kind of rocks are you planning to use?


----------



## cdrake261

Well...I'm actually looking into getting some peacocks, not sure what species yet as there's many to choose from. Any suggestions?


----------



## Michael_S

With peacocks it is advised to get only one species of the Aulonocara genus. You could mix different species of haps with them. Others can give you more sound advice on this.

These fish are open water swimmers so they do not require many rocks. I never kept them, but I do not suggest filling the tank with a bunch of rocks. I am sure you could find some pictures of excellent Hap/Peacock tanks. I would show a picture, but I am on my iPad and I don't know how to post pictures.


----------



## cdrake261

Michael_S said:


> With peacocks it is advised to get only one species of the Aulonocara genus. You could mix different species of haps with them. Others can give you more sound advice on this.
> 
> These fish are open water swimmers so they do not require many rocks. I never kept them, but I do not suggest filling the tank with a bunch of rocks. I am sure you could find some pictures of excellent Hap/Peacock tanks. I would show a picture, but I am on my iPad and I don't know how to post pictures.


If I got a group of peacocks, would they crossbreed with haps?


----------



## cdrake261

Here's some cichlids I'm thinking about...







































































[/QUOTE]














































Thoughts? I'm leaning more to the larger peacocks cichlids...


----------



## Michael_S

Different peacocks should not be mixed if you plan to breed your fish. This is because the females look so similar of each Aulonocara species.

I think you should only do 3 different species if you are going for breeding groups. Either make this tank a hap/peacock tank or a mbuna tank. Mixing the two kinds will result in violence and stress to the haps/peacocks in this size tank.

If you make this a hap/peacock, you can either make it an all-male or 3 different breeding groups(1 being Aulonocara and the other 2 being haps that don't get bigger than 6"). I don't like all-male tanks because I like my fish to raise fry and stuff.

If you make it a mbuna tank I suggest having 3 different breeding groups. Each species has to have different looking males and females. This means you shouldn't have two different males that are blue-barred and try not to have multiple species of females that are really drab and look alike.

I know nothing about the Victorian fish, so I can not help on that.

When you decide on how you want this tank to be (Hap/peacock or mbuna or Victorian), better stocking advice will be given.


----------



## DJRansome

I would skip the Victorians.

Since this is a 55G I would choose fish that mature at or under 6" which leaves out the Lwanda, the Aulonocara jacobfreibergi and the Placodichromis Phenochilus.


----------



## cdrake261

DJRansome said:


> I would skip the Victorians.
> 
> Since this is a 55G I would choose fish that mature at or under 6" which leaves out the Lwanda, the *Aulonocara jacobfreibergi *and the Placodichromis Phenochilus.


Funny you should mention that, I just came home with 5 of them from a quality fish store. Four of the 5 are lighter in color, the fifth is darker and has blue on the head. I believe 1 male, and 4 females. I'll be adding a different species later, I got this guys on a 50% discount...


----------



## cdrake261




----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Michael gave you solid advice on stocking and DJ advised what not to get.

You mentioned initially about the nitrogen cycle and tank cloudiness. How did you cycle or have you cycled the tank? What are your water test readings?


----------



## cdrake261

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Michael gave you solid advice on stocking and DJ advised what not to get.
> 
> You mentioned initially about the nitrogen cycle and tank cloudiness. How did you cycle or have you cycled the tank? What are your water test readings?


I didn't see DJ advice on what not to get until after getting back from a 2 hour car drive getting the fishes, or I would have considered another species. I saw Michael say something about having 3 species of cichlids in the tank, any particular reasoning for this?

I accelerated my nitrogen cycle by taking seeds from my pre-existing 10 gallon tank and put it in the 55 gallon filter, then fueled the bacteria with pure ammonia for the first few days and 30 drops of pure ammonia for about a week or two afterwards. Water perimeter is 0.25ppm ammonia, 0ppm nitrites, 20ppm nitrates, pH is 8.2


----------



## DJRansome

Three species is because the males want to claim a territory, sometimes of more than 3 meters square. By allowing at least one square foot for each male, you have a good chance of success.

I'd do yellow labs and maybe Placidochromis electra to finish your tank.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

> I didn't see DJ advice on what not to get until after getting back from a 2 hour car drive getting the fishes, or I would have considered another species.


I wasn't implying that you read the advice and said 'screw that I'm getting some Jakes.' If it came off that way, I apologize.

Sounds like your cycle is very close to being finished.


----------



## cdrake261

DJRansome said:


> Three species is because the males want to claim a territory, sometimes of more than 3 meters square. By allowing at least one square foot for each male, you have a good chance of success.
> 
> I'd do yellow labs and maybe Placodichromis electra to finish your tank.


Yellow labs as in the yellow electrics? If so, my LFS has a bunch of them so I won't need to go on a 2 hour drive....downside, they are smaller then these newer cichlids. Also, my rainbow shark chases these new guys around, so I separated them for the time being until I can add some divider or rock cave setup for the jacobfrebregi's.


----------



## cdrake261

Iggy Newcastle said:


> I didn't see DJ advice on what not to get until after getting back from a 2 hour car drive getting the fishes, or I would have considered another species.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't implying that you read the advice and said 'screw that I'm getting some Jakes.' If it came off that way, I apologize.
> 
> Sounds like your cycle is very close to being finished.
Click to expand...

Apology accepted, wasn't entirely sure what you meant by that.

Yea, cycle is complete however I'll keep monitoring for the next whole week or so and keep an eye out for ammonia spike...


----------



## DJRansome

Rainbow sharks can be troublesome with Malawi.


----------



## cdrake261

DJRansome said:


> Rainbow sharks can be troublesome with Malawi.


So I've noticed....I'm going to work the decor a bit and try again before I come down to rehoming the rainbow shark.


----------



## B.Roberson

i have cyno afra cobue in my 75. they are just starting to get some yellow on top. beautiful fish :fish:


----------



## cdrake261

B.Roberson said:


> i have cyno afra cobue in my 75. they are just starting to get some yellow on top. beautiful fish :fish:


Pretty fish...ok question, I know some of you guys recommended other cichlids to put in the tank but are there any other intermediate level fish that fishmate compatible with my jakes? Would you guys recommend a bottom feeder/algae eater/clean up crew?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Before adding anything, you'll need to scape the tank with some rocks. Peacocks will appreciate some open swimming space, but you need to provide some cover and line of site breaks.

Synodontis lucipinnis 'dwarf petricola'- school of 5-6. They won't clean up anything, and will eat what your cichlids eat. Definitely need cover though, and are more active in a group.

Ancistris sp. 'bristle nosed pleco'- will aid in some algae cleaning. May or May not survive cichlids. Cover is important.


----------



## cdrake261

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Before adding anything, you'll need to scape the tank with some rocks. Peacocks will appreciate some open swimming space, but you need to provide some cover and line of site breaks.
> 
> Synodontis lucipinnis 'dwarf petricola'- school of 5-6. They won't clean up anything, and will eat what your cichlids eat. Definitely need cover though, and are more active in a group.
> 
> Ancistris sp. 'bristle nosed pleco'- will aid in some algae cleaning. May or May not survive cichlids. Cover is important.


I'll be heading to menards soon to possibly get some rocks...I was thinking about stacking a couple in the middle of the 55 gal tank, but stack them in a way for the cichlids to swim through and hide within. I'm learning the whole scape thing, so trying to figure out what I need.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

If you have a local landscaping place(and they're open this time of year), you can get natural looking stone and boulders for cheap. A much better look than slabs of rock, IMO.


----------



## cdrake261

Iggy Newcastle said:


> If you have a local landscaping place(and they're open this time of year), you can get natural looking stone and boulders for cheap. A much better look than slabs of rock, IMO.


My best option in a nearby town is lowes/Menards...I put together a pvc infrastructure that I'm going to put rocks I got from menards around, I was really hoping for larger rocks so I'm not sure how this will turn out.

Good news is, my jakes are more active since I brought them home two days ago...


----------



## cdrake261

Trying to come up with some rocky decor...imho, it sucks...










...see?


----------



## Jarrods

Definitely need some bigger rocks. Pity you couldn't get any


----------



## cdrake261

Jarrods said:


> Definitely need some bigger rocks. Pity you couldn't get any


The rocks I have are cool, but you're right...I need some big rocks to be the center of the decor and decorate with the smaller rocks around the big ones.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Head to a local creek if there isn't a landscaping place anywhere.


----------



## B.Roberson

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Head to a local creek if there isn't a landscaping place anywhere.


+1
You need the bigger rocks, so the fish actually have space to swim thru when they are bigger.They are prolly ok with the small rocks if they are 1.5". but later,,,,NO. then use the smaller ones to "drape"off the bigger ones.looking like a riverbed/pond waterfall effect. 
you could try and stack all those into the corner and slowly decend them down into the sand bed and add some more at the other end in a pile also..


----------



## cdrake261

B.Roberson said:


> Iggy Newcastle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Head to a local creek if there isn't a landscaping place anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> You need the bigger rocks, so the fish actually have space to swim thru when they are bigger.They are prolly ok with the small rocks if they are 1.5". but later,,,,NO. then use the smaller ones to "drape"off the bigger ones.looking like a riverbed/pond waterfall effect.
> you could try and stack all those into the corner and slowly decend them down into the sand bed and add some more at the other end in a pile also..
Click to expand...

I'll try....there was a lot of stones in the bag that were either limestone(or contains limestones) or contains iron via rust.


----------



## shelbynjakesdad

Limestone is no problem for African cichlids, it is actually beneficial as it hardens the water a bit. Even the rocks with rust on them are likely fine if your pH is high enough, but it is understandable if you do not feel comfortable with the rust. Here is an article with more information:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/rock_metals.php


----------



## cdrake261

shelbynjakesdad said:


> Limestone is no problem for African cichlids, it is actually beneficial as it hardens the water a bit. Even the rocks with rust on them are likely fine if your pH is high enough, but it is understandable if you do not feel comfortable with the rust. Here is an article with more information:
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/rock_metals.php


Our Indiana water is a bit high in pH...around 8.0-8.2 to be almost exact. Limestone and rocks with rust still safe? I'd hate for them to kill off my fishes.


----------



## cdrake261

Have you guys made your own rocks from foam board and quikcrete? I know most people do that and silicon it to the tank, but I'm a little too late for that but thinking if I created pockets in the man-made rock and weigh it down, I won't need to silicon it to the tank.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

If you do anything like that avoid concrete. It will cloud your water, skyrocket the pH and require many water changes. Drylok sealant is the way to go. Nothing beats real rock, IMO.


----------



## cdrake261

Iggy Newcastle said:


> If you do anything like that avoid concrete. It will cloud your water, skyrocket the pH and require many water changes. Drylok sealant is the way to go. Nothing beats real rock, IMO.


Drylok over foam board instead of quikcrete? How long do you have to cure it before it's safe for the fishes?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Think you need to give it several days. You can also mix some of the Quickrete paints to add detail and browns, blacks, greys, etc.

There's countless threads on the stuff in the DIY section.


----------



## bpark83

cdrake261 said:


> Also, my rainbow shark chases these new guys around, so I separated them for the time being until I can add some divider or rock cave setup for the jacobfrebregi's.


I have a rainbow in my mbuna tank. He is 8 years old and this is the 3rd tank of mine he's been in!

When the fish are small, he would chase them around - never killed any of them or noticeably stressed them though. After they got bigger, they put him in his place and he doesn't bother them anymore.


----------



## bpark83

As far as rockwork/decor goes - your safest bet is to place the rocks either (a) directly on the tank bottom, (b) on lighting grid ("egg crate"), or (c) on layer of foam. Of course (b) and (c) would be preferred, but I have done (a) in the past on a 55 gallon tank without any problems. All Glass/Aqueon 55 gal tanks have tempered bottom glass so they will hold up fine.

Check out my tank. I've used various sizes of limestone - which you can usually obtain without spending a lot of money (especially in areas where its mined). To support the larger pieces, I used pond foam to secure them to slate. All the rocks in the tank are sitting on lighting grid, then the aragonite sand was added.

If you have a tub to put the fish in for a couple hours with their heater and an air stone, I'd highly recommend taking the sand out of your tank and then doing rockwork, especially if you plan on building it up at all.


----------



## cdrake261

bpark83 said:


> cdrake261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, my rainbow shark chases these new guys around, so I separated them for the time being until I can add some divider or rock cave setup for the jacobfrebregi's.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a rainbow in my mbuna tank. He is 8 years old and this is the 3rd tank of mine he's been in!
> 
> When the fish are small, he would chase them around - never killed any of them or noticeably stressed them though. After they got bigger, they put him in his place and he doesn't bother them anymore.
Click to expand...

I really want to give him another chance, I like the jakes and my rainbow shark.


----------



## cdrake261

bpark83 said:


> As far as rockwork/decor goes - your safest bet is to place the rocks either (a) directly on the tank bottom, (b) on lighting grid ("egg crate"), or (c) on layer of foam. Of course (b) and (c) would be preferred, but I have done (a) in the past on a 55 gallon tank without any problems. All Glass/Aqueon 55 gal tanks have tempered bottom glass so they will hold up fine.
> 
> Check out my tank. I've used various sizes of limestone - which you can usually obtain without spending a lot of money (especially in areas where its mined). To support the larger pieces, I used pond foam to secure them to slate. All the rocks in the tank are sitting on lighting grid, then the aragonite sand was added.
> 
> If you have a tub to put the fish in for a couple hours with their heater and an air stone, I'd highly recommend taking the sand out of your tank and then doing rockwork, especially if you plan on building it up at all.


You suggesting taking water, rocks, sand, and fish out and make a 3d background? Or just add some lighting grids and sand/rocks on top?


----------



## bpark83

cdrake261 said:


> You suggesting taking water, rocks, sand, and fish out and make a 3d background? Or just add some lighting grids and sand/rocks on top?


Take out water, rocks, and sand that are in there, then add lighting grid, build up rocks on lighting grid, add sand and water. 3d background wasn't part of it.

Basically i'm saying its best to have the rocks resting on a sturdy surface such as the tank bottom, lighting grid, foam, etc., then add sand around them. This way when the fish move the sand around to their liking, the rocks will remain sturdy.

I am certainly advising *against* building up rockwork by placing the rocks directly on the sand you already have in there. If you did that, they would be sure to collapse or move once the fish start excavating areas of sand.

Hope that helps and make sense.

As far as your shark, some minor or moderate chasing should be ok, but if he seems to be really stressing your cichlids out (where they have shredded fins or are not eating, etc..) then he should be relocated.


----------



## cdrake261

bpark83 said:


> cdrake261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You suggesting taking water, rocks, sand, and fish out and make a 3d background? Or just add some lighting grids and sand/rocks on top?
> 
> 
> 
> Take out water, rocks, and sand that are in there, then add lighting grid, build up rocks on lighting grid, add sand and water. 3d background wasn't part of it.
> 
> Basically i'm saying its best to have the rocks resting on a sturdy surface such as the tank bottom, lighting grid, foam, etc., then add sand around them. This way when the fish move the sand around to their liking, the rocks will remain sturdy.
> 
> I am certainly advising *against* building up rockwork by placing the rocks directly on the sand you already have in there. If you did that, they would be sure to collapse or move once the fish start excavating areas of sand.
> 
> Hope that helps and make sense.
> 
> As far as your shark, some minor or moderate chasing should be ok, but if he seems to be really stressing your cichlids out (where they have shredded fins or are not eating, etc..) then he should be relocated.
Click to expand...

That makes sense to put rocks on steady surfaces vs just on sand.


----------

